# Glaveston Beach Front



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

Set out to take my 5 year old son on his first "Deep Sea" adventure. Motored out of our slip in Kemah and stopped along the way to net up some bait as there are NO bait camps left that I could find. After filling the livewell with shad and mullet we headed out fo the Kemah channel. For those interested there was very little debris in the water. 
Just outside of the board walk we noticed some birds working and some huge blow ups under them over towards the Cliftons area. So we motored over to in vestigat what turned out to be a huge school of Jacks terrorizig the bait schools. We hooked up to a few using mirror-o-lures and watched the little guy wear himself out going from rod to rod helping reel them in. We landed five over 20 pounds and lost a few others.
We decided to go head out to the beachfront to see what we could find. Made the long run without incident and once again saw very little debris.
We spent the next five hours searching the Galveston beachfront for any signs of life. We found none. There were huge rafts of mullet at the outer break but nothing feeding on them. Weworked in and out from the break ou to about 7 miles back and forth all the way to San Luis. ( we could have gone offshore for th amount of time and fuel we wasted). With the lttle guy getting more and more bored and this being his day and all we decided to head back to the S. Galv. Jetty and drop the hook and see what we coulnd't chum up.
We immediatley got into the keeper reds and tons of small black tip and sharpnose. by days end we had a box full of keeper reds up to 27.5 (wish there was a tournament going that day) and released almost as many oversize as well as more sharks that I care to count. The sharks were literally swarming the boat so much you could choose the one you wanted and had feed him your bait. I got so bored with them I got out my fly rod and hooke up and landed one on it just for variety. The icing on the cake was the four nice ling that visited the chum slick. Two of which we hooked up with and one we will be eating later tonight...;-)
All and all the trip can be summed up as an hour of unexpected Jack induced mayhem followed by hours of pointless boat ride finicshed of with one of the best mixed bag jetty trip I have seen in a while. My son had a blast. I will post pick when I get them.

Tight Lines,

Capt. Mac


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

*Sorry about all the typos....;-)*

Will have to actually use the spell check and preview feature next time.


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

*More Pics*

Mas pictores


----------



## davishaynie (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice Report PUT A LIFE JACKET ON THAT KID!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome trip!! Man I am soooooo Ready to go!!

What did you do with the Tuna???


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> What did you do with the Tuna???


 Tuna????


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Tiger Pass Tuna*



gregs1 said:


> Tuna????


Yep - those things are also known as "Tiger Pass Yellowfin Tuna" - or "Cajun Yellow Fin Tuna" - comes from an old post on rodnreel.com -- yea, you guessed it, some guy was bragging about catching yellowfin tuna at Tiger Pass jetties. Somebody talked him into posting a picture and you could hear the keyboards laughing around the world. Apparently this has happened before because according to wikipedia.com - they are also known as the "Galveston Jetty Yellow Fin Tuna" - but they don't eat like one?????

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crevalle_jack


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I am glad to see a man taking his son out for a days fishing. That time spent together is priceless. Mine are all grown up now and it still brings tears to my eyes when I see one of these storys I am so happy and it brings back such good memorys. Enjoy now for they grow up so fast and don,t seem to have time for dad as much anymore.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

gregs1 said:


> Tuna????


Deeeeerrrr







...

It was a joke! Errr.. Jack!

I know how it is to take a kid fishin!! Especially when you let them reel in a good fish!! They HAVE TO take it home fer mamma to see!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Deeeeerrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you were.... just didn't say that in the post.... them yellow fins just don't eat like them other yellow fins do. Both them fins are yellow... what'z up with that?


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Tourist Tuna


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

That yellowfin thing is funny


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Nice cobia. Thats an awsome tarpon in pic #11.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

I caught one and sent a pic to my friend in Hawaii and called it a Mexican Ulua. He actually believed me.  After all they're the same family. 










Not me but you see the similarities. Outside of the US, the Ulua or GT is a very highly prized gamefish.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Here's my son with a Black Trevally taken in Christmas Island in the Pacific. There can't be more than one or two genes of difference from a Jack Crevalle.










It's amazing how underappreciated our jacks are as gamefish!


----------

